# Lego bow sight



## nmpixel (Nov 16, 2012)

This is more for comic relief than anything... hope you get a chuckle.

Sometimes I build Legos with my kids and one night, instead of building another random alien ship, I attempted something functional - a bow sight. Being an archery beginner, I just couldn't bear to plunk down a zillion dollars on an olympic recurve sight and thought maybe a Lego version might work for now. I've shot with the Lego sight twice and, to my total surprise, it works quite well. It sure gots some laughs at a local shooting event. The sight arm has a ~4" travel and I pasted a paper scale on the side. I machined an aluminum bar to bolt it on my Hoyt. The Legos are superglued together but nevertheless the worm drive mechanism sounds a bit like a rattlesnake with every shot.


----------



## sharkbone (Dec 5, 2010)

That's cool, but with the price of some of the lego sets these days I think an olympic sight might be cheaper. :grin: 

If only I still had my all my old Meccano, I might be able to build a wheelie bow. LOL.

Joe


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

That is, well uh... Fantastic! Of all the years of building stuff with my sons' Legos, never really gave it any thought to build archery related items. I kinda had a "hatred" towards Legos from stepping on the loose one with bare feet!-lol! 
Your Lego sight is very good.


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

How much did your son charge for using his legos? Lol..pretty cool

Heli-M Nation


----------



## nmpixel (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. The Legos were free or stolen or borrowed, depending on your viewpoint. My kids were ok with it until they saw me cutting their pieces with a hacksaw.

I also built an arrow cresting machine based on rubber Lego car wheels that works well enough. The drive motor is from a rock tumbler. Couldn't justify the $200 for a SpinRite crestor, nice as it is.


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

BUMP for you that's way cool.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

The precision of Lego bricks allows one to make pretty much anything. I did an arrow crester also, as well as a spine tester and fletching jig.


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

My kids would love it pretty cool if I must say.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Nice job. Gets a fella thinking...


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

pretty slick!


----------



## Nick79 (Jul 27, 2011)

Any chance we could get some plans?


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## meangene1969 (Feb 21, 2010)

my kid loved it.Very Cool


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

That's very clever, and will save the vacuum brushes!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

This is awesome!!


----------



## nmpixel (Nov 16, 2012)

*parts, pieces, explanation*

Someone asked about plans, sorry, I just cobbled it together. There are certainly other designs that'd work well, but to help replicate mine, I attached a few more pictures. One shows the most crucial pieces - 1) worm nut (thumbturn), 2) sliding rail and receiving slot, 3) cross shaped rods. Another crucial piece is the saw tooth bar (aka rack) which the worm nut engages to produce the sight movement. The toothed bar is shown in a previous photo. 

The worm nut (thumbturn) is on a cross rod shaft that is not visible in the photos. Notice the thin round yellow shims in the thumbturn mechanism. The yellow shims take up the Lego 'slop' so the worm nut cannot slide back and forth along the shaft. Even further, the shims supply some amount of 'pinch' to the nut so it also cannot rotate easily. Both of these effects serve to minimize backlash and drift in the sight, for example, due to vibrations.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

cool


----------



## huntingfool00 (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

UR Lego armguard and this Lego sight is just bad azz. Really like this sight!


----------



## 30X's (Apr 11, 2013)

It's awesome, my kids have about three 30 gallon totes full of legos, think you could build me a press?


----------



## Arcus_venator (Mar 3, 2013)

now thats thinking.


----------



## ChiefLostArrow (Mar 19, 2013)

B.Hunter said:


> That is, well uh... Fantastic! Of all the years of building stuff with my sons' Legos, never really gave it any thought to build archery related items. I kinda had a "hatred" towards Legos from stepping on the loose one with bare feet!-lol!
> Your Lego sight is very good.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 03fan (Dec 26, 2012)

WillAdams said:


> The precision of Lego bricks allows one to make pretty much anything. I did an arrow crester also, as well as a spine tester and fletching jig.


It's crazy how some lego's have a tolerance of less than 10 micrometers.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

That level of precision is necessary for them to work properly --- try Megablok bricks if you don't believe that.


----------



## slimpikens (Mar 12, 2013)

very cool


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow that looks like it would be a snap to build. I'm not toying around here that really is a youthful building block to better archery.

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Cool now build a Lego bow


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

b0w_bender said:


> Wow that looks like it would be a snap to build. I'm not toying around here that really is a youthful building block to better archery.
> 
> :icon_1_lol:


Very punny! That is some great work though, a sight to behold really.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kjpuu (Jan 29, 2013)

Way cool!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very cool, glad this got bumped up so I could see it!


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty darn cool.


----------

